# FR: je / moi / moi-même



## Broff

I am translating the following sentence in French and I don't see how \i could keep the pronoun I (je) in the translation.

_How will the decisions of specialists determine the way I and my family are treated in the maternity ward, in the ER, or in the geriatrics clinic? _
 
This is my translation:
 
_Comment est-ce que les décisions des spécialistes vont déterminer la façon dont ma famille et moi-même sont traités à la salle de maternité, d’urgence ou dans les cliniques de soins gériatriques ? _

Could someone help me with the grammar.?


----------



## mnewcomb71

I would probably change "moi-même" to "moi" but I do believe that "sont" needs to be "sommes".


----------



## itka

_Comment est-ce que les décisions des spécialistes vont déterminer la façon dont ma famille et moi-même *serons* traités *à la maternité*, *aux urgences* ou dans les cliniques de soins gériatriques ?

*moi-même* is right here.
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais aussi _ma famille et moi-même_. Toutefois, si je voulais mettre seulement _moi_, j'écrirais plutôt _moi et ma famille…_


----------



## Broff

I did not formulated my query very well.  I am trying to understand why it sounds better to substitute I for moi-même.

Thank you mnewcomb71 for catching that mistake.


----------



## itka

Euh... Je pense qu'en français, on doit toujours citer les autres avant soi-même, par politesse.
_Mon frère et moi
Paul, Jeanne et moi
Ma famille et moi..._


----------



## Broff

> Euh... Je pense qu'en français, on doit toujours citer les autres avant soi-même, par politesse.


 
I realize that itka, I think it should be the same in ecery language!

I normally translates as Je, so why substitute for moi?


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Euh... Je pense qu'en français, on doit toujours citer les autres avant soi-même, par politesse.


Ah bon ? D'où sors-tu cette règle ? Elle me paraît bien arbitraire…

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'une manière générale je suis assez d'accord avec toi que c'est *préférable* (mais en tous les cas pas *obligatoire* comme tu le suggères) de se citer après les autres. Toutefois, dans le cas qui nous occupe, mais sans savoir exactement pourquoi, je préfère mettre le _moi_ avant… (C'est peut-être bien une lubie de ma part, allez savoir ! )


----------



## Mouquiette

*Je* est utilisé pour le sujet à la première personne du singulier, et seulement à l'actif : 
Je mange... Je dors.. 
*Moi* est utilisé dans les cas ou l'ont se compte parmis d'autres individus : 
Mes soeurs et moi..


Une remarque sur ta traduction :
_*Comment est-ce que les décisions des spécialistes vont déterminer la façon dont ma famille et moi-même sont traités à la salle de maternité, d’urgence ou dans les cliniques de soins gériatriques ? *_*
**
Comment est-ce que est très lourd (deux marques de questions : Comment et Est ce que), je dirais plutôt :
Comment les décisions des spécialistes vont déterminer ...
Voire mieux :
Comment les décisions des spécialistes vont-elles déterminer ...





Maître Capello said:



			Ah bon ? D'où sors-tu cette règle ? Elle me paraît bien arbitraire…

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'une manière générale je suis assez d'accord avec toi que c'est préférable (mais en tous les cas pas obligatoire comme tu le suggères) de se citer après les autres. Toutefois, dans le cas qui nous occupe, mais sans savoir exactement pourquoi, je préfère mettre le moi avant… (C'est peut-être bien une lubie de ma part, allez savoir ! )
		
Click to expand...


Bah selon l'académie française, ca serait plutot que tu te considéres d'un rang supérieur aux autres 


			
				Académie française said:
			
		


			Selon les convenances, on place moi en dernière position. Toutefois, lorsque celui qui parle est d'un rang nettement supérieur, moi se trouve en première position. Moi et les hommes de mon régiment. 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Maître Capello

Mouquiette said:


> Bah selon l'Académie française, ça serait plutôt que tu te considères d'un rang supérieur aux autres



Ça doit être ça… 

Sinon, je pense que le _moi_ précédant l'autre partie du sujet se justifie dans _Moi et ma famille, nous servirons le roi_. En effet, dans ce cas, la personne dit qu'ils (lui et sa famille) serviront le roi, à commencer par lui-même…


----------



## Broff

Merci à tous, j'aime beaucoup la version de Mouquiette:



> Comment les décisions des spécialistes vont*-elles* déterminer ...


 
Signed:  Me, myself and I  I wonder what the good people at the Academy would say to that one


----------



## dttth

Mouquiette said:


> *Je* est utilisé pour le sujet à la première personne du singulier, et seulement à l'actif :
> Je mange... Je dors..
> *Moi* est utilisé dans les cas ou l'ont se compte parmis d'autres individus :
> Mes soeurs et moi..



Bonjour,

Une petite question par rapport à tout ca...

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser 'moi-même' quand on est le sujet, actif, et parmi des autres gens?

Par exemple: "Robert et moi-même vous présente..." est-il bon?


----------



## itka

> Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser 'moi-même'  quand on est le sujet, actif, et parmi des autres gens?
> Par exemple: "Robert et moi-même vous présente..." est-il bon?



On peut... si on accorde le verbe au pluriel : _"Robert et moi-même vous présentons..."_


----------



## dttth

itka said:


> On peut... si on accorde le verbe au pluriel : _"Robert et moi-même vous présentons..."_



oui, j'y avais pensé après! 

merci beaucoup!


----------



## mnewcomb71

I glanced through the rest of the posts and have realized that we may have missed the error in English:

I and my family is not correct...it should be my family and I...


----------

